# NEW Laco Classic



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

LACO has just announced the arrival of a new addition to its Classics Collection. The new Classic model, which is available in automatic and handwind versions, features the bold simplicity of Bauhaus-inspired design with refined details such as heat-blued hands.

Framing the Classic's understated white dial is a slim stainless steel case that not only pays tribute to a bygone era, but also presents the appearance of an elegant contemporary timepiece.





















​*SPECIFICATIONS
*
Movement: 
Automatic - LACO 92
Handwind - LACO 04

Case:
40 mm (case diameter) stainless steel with brushed finish
8.9 mm overall height for automatic
8.5 mm overall height for handwind

Crystal:
Front - Flat sapphire
Caseback - Sapphire

Water Resistance:
5 ATM

Dial:
White Bauhaus-style dial with date

Hands:
Three heat-blued steel hands

Strap:
Calf leather available in either black or brown









Reference No. 861861 (Automatic with black strap)
Reference No. 861862 (Automatic with brown strap)








Reference No. 861859 (Handwind with black strap)
Reference No. 861860 (Handwind with brown strap)





​


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Why not? If Nomos can have the Tangente/Tangomat and Stowa can have the Antea, why can't Laco offer one too?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

It'd be perfect if they'd have made some kind of a modified logo for it. Just looks off to me on such a pretty watch.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I like that the case is brushed rather than polished on aforementioned similar watches from Stowa & Nomos. I would prefer a no-date dial however.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I actually think it looks good just the way it is. I just wish it was 42mm, but you can't please everybody...


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

The watch is perfect as it is IMHO. Saw it yesterday on Facebook - well done Laco!


----------



## tick_tok (Jul 17, 2013)

Great. I just swore off buying more watches for a while and I just got a Laco Munster this week - now I want more. Gonna have to buy the wife something nice to get away with this one...


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

+1 on No Date, although the dial would look very sterile and kind of unbalanced in my opinion.

What bothers me more is the way the numerals flip orientation at 4 and 9. One of my pet peeves.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

AnvilsAreFunny said:


> What bothers me more is the way the numerals flip orientation at 4 and 9. One of my pet peeves.


Not sure I understand. So you would prefer 4 through 8 to be upside down on the dial?


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny (Apr 22, 2013)

Uwe W. said:


> Not sure I understand. So you would prefer 4 through 8 to be upside down on the dial?


No, that would probably annoy me too.  (although that's how it is on the vast majority of diver bezels, for functional reasons)
I prefer the numbers to rotate as you go around the dial, so they're all oriented vertically, eg.






(first example I found in my gallery)

The only watch I own where the numerals flip is the Rodina; but since it only shows the even numbers and the 6 is replaced by the subsecond dial, only 4 and 8 are affected, and it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Pricing is going thru the roof for a basic watch like this but sadly other manufacturers are doing the same... I'm glad I got a Laco years ago.


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

logan2z said:


> I actually think it looks good just the way it is. I just wish it was 42mm, but you can't please everybody...


i have to agree... 42 would be nice. There are plenty Nomos and Stowa watches with similar design under 40 size...probably one of the main reasons I never got one. Although, Stowa does have one Antea model in 41...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice, what's the price point for this model?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Carlos Danger said:


> Nice, what's the price point for this model?


The hyperlink in the first post of this thread will take you right to the watch's page in the LACO Shop.


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

Great post! I was looking at this vs. the Stowa KS (having just placed an order for the latter). I just wasn't sure whether the 40 mm diameter referred to the case itself or lug-to-lug. This is a big deciding factor for someone with drumstick wrists (only 6" circumference). Does anyone know what the lug-to-lug measurement is (assuming its not 40 mm)? Thanks!


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

kj2757 said:


> Great post! I was looking at this vs. the Stowa KS (having just placed an order for the latter). I just wasn't sure whether the 40 mm diameter referred to the case itself or lug-to-lug. This is a big deciding factor for someone with drumstick wrists (only 6" circumference). Does anyone know what the lug-to-lug measurement is (assuming its not 40 mm)? Thanks!


*Safely* assume if a basic measurement is quoted in regard to a case early on in the specs it *will* be the diameter (without the crown), lug to lug is rarely mentioned, and if it is mentioned they always clarify what the measurement is


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Updated the OP to make it more clear that it's the diameter of the case. Also added the height for the handwind version, which is 0.4 mm thinner than the automatic. Sorry, I don't know the lug to lug, but I'd be willing to bet that it's in the 45 to 48 mm range.


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

Watchma and Uwe - thank you both for the clarifications and update. It does seem that the lugs on the Laco Classic are shorter since the strap is nearly flush with the case. This could of course be due to the thickness of the straps used and/or the placement of the lugs (possibly further apart than the Antea).

Hopefully WUS owners will oblige with obligatory photos soon. :-D


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

Agreed on both points.



LH2 said:


> I like that the case is brushed rather than polished on aforementioned similar watches from Stowa & Nomos. I would prefer a no-date dial however.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

It is a really nice looking watch. I like where laco is heading with their watch collection offerings. 

I wish the date just replaced the "6" position instead of it being on top. It appears awkward to a point of a last minute afterthought. Or just do without the date completely. Still a overall nice execution by laco.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

What is the movement in the auto? ETA or Miyota?

It looks great, but the price is too high.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

DCOmegafan said:


> What is the movement in the auto? ETA or Miyota?
> 
> It looks great, but the price is too high.


hw: ETA 2804
auto: ETA 2892-2


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Highly decorated ETA in a great watch... I don't think the price is high.How much costs Nomos Tangente?


----------



## hoxuantu (Apr 25, 2012)

The price is higher than Stowa Antea !!!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

hoxuantu said:


> The price is higher than Stowa Antea !!!


And ?????????


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

hoxuantu said:


> The price is higher than Stowa Antea !!!


Yes it is and with a ETA 2892 in it and the beautiful design, it is worth it !!!!!


----------

